# Fluval Flora lighting



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Is the Fluval Flora stock light enough for growing HC (With CO2) ?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

for carpeting i dont think so. the tank is a bit high for that light and your HC will end up growing tall instead of spreading. the fluval flora stock light has pretty bad reviews about it burning out or just not working soon after purchase even though hagen is really good at replacements it's still a hassle. i've someone end up using 3x the stock light on a flora to get the desired lighting.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you Tarobot.

What would be the best replacement light for this tank.?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm planning to upgrade to DIY LED lights.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

My HC is fine. Of course, i do have 2 x the stock light.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

what do you think about this :

BeamsWork Freshwater Bright LED Light Fixture 12"


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I am not sure about HC plant health with this led light, but I really like the look of it for the price....

I might look at a larger size for one of my tanks.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You could try just adding a second Ebi light, maybe from someone on the forum who isn't using theirs. I ran 2 lights on my Ebi for awhile.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll give it a try to see if some one have an spare Ebi light!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I'm planning to upgrade to DIY LED lights.


Check out the LED work light at Summit Tool on 1st Ave between Boundary and Gilmore and see what you think. Not very pretty (green) but cheap - $50 I think.

I think they could be rechargeable as well so will stay on for a bit when power fail?


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

For LED lights I'd still DIY...markups are ridiculous IMHO still for them. A 2000 lumen 20W emitter and driver is under $30. Mount it on an old computer CPU heatsink or something...done.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I did some research , EBI / FLUVAL lights do not have good reviews , I am not sure if buying the second one is a good idea.

These are the lights which I really like to find some reviews for planted tanked with high demand plant like glasoo or HC :

BeamsWork Freshwater Bright LED Light Fixture 12" 28$









Aquatop 21 LED Clip-On Light ~22$









Aquatop 36 LED Clip-On Light ~33$









Aquatop 60 LED Clip-On Light ~50$









LED light lamp Clip Clamp nano aquarium 8000k 110V 220V 18$









UP Aquarium 42 LED Light 25cm Clamp Lamp 110-240V H1-25 29$


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Cheap is good but if it is not doing the job then it is a waste of $.

Check the total wattage. E.g. the 1st link you have is 30x 0.06W = 1.8W. You can get 1.8W MR 11 bulb at at $10 ea.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

This one seems really good but its lot of work to make it pretty, plus it nees driver and heatsink :

PRIME 20W 2000-Lumen LED Emitter Metal Plate - White 

1800 ~ 2000 Lumen output
- Working voltage: 16~18V
- Working current: 1400mA
- Perfect as headlight, floodlight, projector light and other illumination purposes

20$


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

That's what I'm going to try to use in my 29G Biocube. I recently got the LEDs but because Nanocustoms shut down (still haven't got my money back! grrr....), I have to find another heatsink. I'm going to start with 4 of those 20W emitters. I'm guessing I'll bump it to 6 pretty quickly though...

BTW, there are little reflectors that are about $2/piece for it and the driver is $7 or $8 I think. Very inexpensive. Grab an old CPU heatsink...tada. I have one mounted on a stock Intel Core i-series heatsink without a fan as a test rig to check brightness. Blinding would be a good word for it... 

Thanks!
verkion


----------

